# Se non è zuppa, è pan bagnato



## Bruno 1234

Bon jour a tous/toutes, 

comment pourrait-on traduire en français l'expression "se non è zuppa, è ban bagnato"?

Merci.

Bruno


----------



## Nunou

Bruno 1234 said:


> ...... "se non è zuppa, è pan bagnato"?
> 
> 
> Bruno



Oh la la...c'est difficile à traduire!!! 
Le sens de cette phrase est plus ou moins le suivant : "S'il ne s'agit pas d'une chose, il s'agit d'une autre chose qui lui ressemble beaucoup".

C'est similaire à « se demander si c'est du lard ou du cochon »...mais pas tout à fait car en italien il s'agit plutôt d'une réponse / une affirmation.


----------



## Bruno 1234

Vous avez raison: c'etait du "pan". 

J'ai trouvé l'expression "c'est la même rengaine", mais l'histoire du lard et des cochons  que vous proposez, c'est plus sympa...

À bientôt.

Bruno


----------



## matoupaschat

Moi, je connais "c'est chou vert et vert chou" => [C'est du français de Belgique] , qui doit correspondre assez bien, car, comme l'expression italienne, elle devient vieille aussi en français. Ou "c'est du pareil au même". Il y a aussi "c'est kif-kif (bourricot)" => voir ici.
Ciao.


----------



## Nunou

Bonsoir Matou,
"c'est du pareil au même" m'est familier,  les autres je ne les connaissais pas  mais je vais sûrement adopter  "c'est kif-kif (bourricot)" car je la trouve trop sympa!!!


----------



## Nunou

Et à propos de potage et de... soupe, voici une phrase sympa que j'ai trouvé sur le net..."D'après ces définitions, *il semblerait* qu'un potage n'est jamais servi en plat unique et donc *qu'une soupe n'est pas toujours un potage, mais que tout potage est une soupe"*
http://french.stackexchange.com/questions/2230/difference-entre-potage-et-soupe

Bien évidemment  il ne s'agit pas d'une "expression française" mais elle explique très bien le concept italien.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Nunou,

Mignon "kif-kif bourricot", n'est-ce pas? Attention, c'est aussi un peu vieux !

La dernière réponse du lien que tu donnes est tès juste:_Un potage est toujours plus raffiné qu'un soupe. On mange une soupe à la campagne, par exemple une soupe aux choux. Si tu veux recevoir des amis à diner un soir d'hiver, et si tu veux les impressionner par ton savoir-faire culinaire, là tu leur proposera un délicieux potage en entrée._
_Pour résumer : la soupe est populaire, le potage est exquis.
_​....................................................................................................................
Buona notte!


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao,

Aiuterebbe un po' di contesto per le personi (come me) che non parlano molto bene l'italiano.
Ma direi:
*"C'est du pareil au même."
"C'est kif-kif bourricot."
"C'est kif-kif."* (più "recente")
*"C'est bonnet blanc, blanc bonnet." *(un po' datato e un po' formale)
Non conosco "C'est chou vert et vert chou". Apparentemente è francese del Belgio.


----------



## matoupaschat

DearPrudence said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Aiuterebbe un po' di contesto per le persone (come me) che non parlano molto bene l'italiano.
> Ma direi:
> *"C'est du pareil au même."
> "C'est kif-kif bourricot."
> "C'est kif-kif."* (più "recente")
> *"C'est bonnet blanc, blanc bonnet." *(un po' datato e un po' formale)
> Non conosco "C'est chou vert et vert chou". Apparentemente è francese del Belgio.


Merci, DP. C'est noté et j'ai modifié mon post pour le signaler.
Contexte: je ne vois pas ce que tu veux de plus.
Bizz.


----------



## DearPrudence

matoupaschat said:


> Contexte: je ne vois pas ce que tu veux de plus.
> Bizz.


Je ne sais pas : comme un petit dialogue où cela serait utilisé, une situation,...


----------



## Bruno 1234

Faites donc la traduction de ces exemples avec vos propositions:

- Mi raccomando, non arrivare dopo le undici.
- Arriverò prima di mezzanotte, mamma.
- Oddio, se non è zuppa è pan bagnato!

Allez, à vous!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Bruno 1234 said:


> Faites donc la traduction de ces exemples avec vos propositions:
> 
> - Mi raccomando, non arrivare dopo le undici.
> - Arriverò prima di mezzanotte, mamma.
> - Oddio, se non è zuppa è pan bagnato!
> 
> Allez, à vous!



Il dialogo l'hai scritto tu oppure un madrelingua italiano?
Io non direi mai "se non è zuppa è pan bagnato" in quel contesto.


----------



## Nunou

Infatti Paul...suona un po' strano anche a me.
qui sotto c'è la descrizione esatta del significato di questo modo di dire italiano.

"http://www.proverbi-italiani.com/cerca-108-Z.html"


----------



## DearPrudence

Grazie, Nunou. Già avevo visto questa pagina ma mi piacerebbe avere un esempio di contesto per incontrare la megliore traduzione


----------



## Bruno 1234

Paulfromitaly said:


> Il dialogo l'hai scritto tu oppure un madrelingua italiano?
> Io non direi mai "se non è zuppa è pan bagnato" in quel contesto.




Immagino che dalle tue parti avrai sentito "se le mia supa gh'è pan bagnà", o qualcosa di simile, nel senso che "gh'è sempre l'istess", ma la mia domanda era per sapere come posso dirlo in francese: in italiano lo saccio da tempo...


----------



## Nunou

*Bruno*, credo che *"*C'est du pareil au même"sia la soluzione migliore...ora trovo un esempio così vediamo anche cosa dice DP.*

DP*, credo che l'esempio migliore te lo posso fare con le tasse: Cercano di farci credere che diminuiranno le tasse. Succede che tolgono una tassa sulla benzina (magari) ma subito dopo aumentano la tassa di circolazione delle auto. L'automobilista si ritroverà a pagare più o meno sempre la stessa somma e potrebbe dire:  "insomma...se non è zuppa è pan bagnato.. (cioè: _hanno cercato di farcela vedere diversamente e/o di farci credere che fosse meglio_) ma alla fine ci tocca sborsare sempre gli stessi soldi." 

Un'altro esempio: in una famiglia, una mamma cerca di far mangiare più verdure ai suoi figli. Ogni giorno prepara più o meno le stesse verdure cercando però di variare le ricette. I figli continuano a non amare le verdure e si lamentano perché secondo loro i pasti sono troppo monotoni. La madre risponde che non è possibile visto che lei  prepara ogni giorno una ricetta diversa. I figli rispondono: mamma...se non è zuppa è pan bagnato... forse cambiano la cottura e il condimento...ma alla fine sempre delle stesse verdure si tratta.


----------



## DearPrudence

Nei tuoi essempi, direi:

1) le tasse

*"En bref, ça ne change rien pour nous."
"On n'y gagne rien."
...
*
2) in una famiglia, una mamma cerca di far mangiare più verdure ai suoi figli
*"Moi, je ne vois pas la différence."
"C'est pareil pour moi."*
...

Le espressioni date prima non funzionano, a parte "*c'est du pareil au même*".


----------



## Nunou

Ciao DP,
in effetti penso anche io che sia la migliore proprio perché sottolinea il gioco di parole "simile o apparentemente uguale / uguale o quasi uguale",
le cose _non sono o non appaiono proprio identiche_ ma il risultato finale _è più o meno_ lo stesso. La sostanza del discorso /della situazione non cambia.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Bruno 1234 said:


> Immagino che dalle tue parti avrai sentito "se le mia supa gh'è pan bagnà", o qualcosa di simile, nel senso che "gh'è sempre l'istess", ma la mia domanda era per sapere come posso dirlo in francese: in italiano lo saccio *so* da tempo...


Saccio non è italiano.
"Se non è zuppa, è pan bagnato" è un modo di dire che conoscono tutti, ma NON è usato correttamente nel tuo esempio che evidentemente non è' stato scritto da un italiano.


----------



## Youngfun

Invece un semplice "C'est la même chose?" 

Inoltre, la similitudine "zuppa" e "pan bagnato" credo che funzioni solo in italiano, per il fatto che le zuppe italiane sono molto dense e contengono spesso pane raffermo, oppure vengono mangiate inzuppandoci il pane.
Mentre in altre cucine del mondo ci sono zuppe di carne, di pesce, di verdure, ma solitamente non c'è il pane.


----------

